# New to P'cola, Where do I start?



## Mack-n-Mess (Feb 17, 2010)

This is my first post. I moved here recently for flight school. Have been doing a lot of research on fishing spots around here. I can't really afford to hire a guide, and there's a lot of water around here to cover.



I'm a fly angler, just getting into kayak fishing, and need a little advice on where to start looking for some saltwater species like reds, specks, sheepshead, and whatever else is out there. I don't need any secret honey holes necessarily, just a good launch point for a kayak and any additional advice you can offer.



Using a Pelican 116 kayak, redington 8wt rod and reel, and been tying mostly clouser and shrimp fly patterns.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Mack-n-Mess (2/17/2010)*This is my first post. I moved here recently for flight school. Have been doing a lot of research on fishing spots around here. I can't really afford to hire a guide, and there's a lot of water around here to cover.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Welcome to the board. 



There is hundreds of thousands of posts on here. You dont need to read them all, but I'd spend some time in the inshore reports and inshore questions and answers and you will find a wealth of knowledge. Also the kayaking section. Most of the inshore areas are "kayakable", and is where you are going to find lots of reds and specks for most part.



I would get with Cornflake, because he apparently has the base fishing down pat. And you are lucky because the base has some fishing that us civilians and vets can't access, and really wish we could. You can catch grouper and snapper without even getting in your vehicle.


----------



## ApexYakin (Jul 8, 2009)

I dont do much yak fly fishing around pcola area so i dont have much there for the moment. I do go to 3 mile bridge over the summer and the lights around the bay with my fly rod and yak for slot reds and speck. Ive never gone for sheeps on fly that would be something to test. But come closer to summer months (may and on) I lay clousers and decievers all over the lights near the launch across 3mb in gulf breeze and always get red limit and more than enough speck to wear your casting arm out. But thats just one small area I venture there I stick around mobile, orange beach, and gulf shores mostly. I know there are some good grass areas over there that are probably going to start getting good action soon. You should start getting comfortable with the ocean. Its nerve racking the first time but once you get comfortable you should come join all us yaker out there in the next few weeks for that cobia run...Hella fun...good luck and check the yak forum there are a few guys closer to pcola that fly that area more often than me like Yakflies. I believe he would have some better location starters for you around that area.


----------

